# non-healing torn fins



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

what does it mean when a fish has fins that are torn and that area never really heals back? what causes it and how can it be finally healed?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Check water parameters, evaluate its diet, and determine if there are any other stressors. If all those have already been addressed, then you need to think about treating for internal parasites.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> what does it mean when a fish has fins that are torn and that area never really heals back? what causes it and how can it be finally healed?


Most likely fin rot that needs a treatment of maracyn 2 as instructed on the packaging.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Check water parameters, evaluate its diet, and determine if there are any other stressors. If all those have already been addressed, then you need to think about treating for internal parasites.


I agree check your water, they should always grow back if they've been bitten off.
If they're just choppy then its def your water.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> what does it mean when a fish has fins that are torn and that area never really heals back? what causes it and how can it be finally healed?


Most likely fin rot that needs a treatment of maracyn 2 as instructed on the packaging.
[/quote]
:nod:

Melafix works too as long you don't got a parasite.. It's all natural and less harmful for your p


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> what does it mean when a fish has fins that are torn and that area never really heals back? what causes it and how can it be finally healed?


Most likely fin rot that needs a treatment of maracyn 2 as instructed on the packaging.
[/quote]
:nod:

Melafix works too as long you don't got a parasite.. It's all natural and less harmful for your p
[/quote]

I agree 100% Trigga, melafix is great but he has to make sure his waters ok first.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> what does it mean when a fish has fins that are torn and that area never really heals back? what causes it and how can it be finally healed?


Most likely fin rot that needs a treatment of maracyn 2 as instructed on the packaging.
[/quote]

Good point about the fin rot...Parasite Clear has acriflavine in it which would help in a mild case of fin rot (which is what this sounds like), plus treat for internal/external parasites if the fin rot is secondary. If you have 0 amminia, 0 nitrite, and low nitrates (10-20ppm max), then I would suspect parasites. If any of those readings are higher, then do a water change and fix the source of that problem as that is most likely what is causing the fin rot. If the fins are more than just ragged and are shrinking, looking whitish, or worse, treat with the Maracyn 2 ASAP.

Are you the first owner since this fish has been imported? (If it is tank bred, then parasites would be less likely). Is it eating fine? Does the stool look white and/or stringy?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

the fish is eating fine. the thing is he doesn't really vac. the gravel, only the surface. can that also be a causes?? ammonia is 0, nitrite is 0, ph 7.4, and nitrate is also 0. temp is 80 degrees. can it really be a parasite?? my friend is the first owner of the fish. What if its been months since the fins last healed/grew back and we treat it for parasites, would it then heal back??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Try melafix man before u try any other meds... My elong had a similar problem when I first brought him home and it fixed him right up


----------

